

Git Large File Storage (LFS) or Rsync for Media Files - AJAlabs

Now that Git Large File Storage (LFS) has been announced. What is the general opinion on large file storage syncing best practices? Do you use Git LFS or sync with rsync?<p>Reference:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;1986-announcing-git-large-file-storage-lfs
======
detaro
Depends on what you want to do. Do you just want to sync in one direction?
Between two locations? Or the full git-like randomly between multiple repos
thing?

There are other options like git-annex as well.

